# The Perfect Cinnamon Teal



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, If I could run into a little specimen like this about a month before a taxidermy competition! :shock:

This little guy was *perfect*! I've never seen one with absolutly ZERO pin feathers.

Fred Panunzio shot this bird on the last day of the season last year with one BB in the back right between the wings as it jumped off a little river in southern Utah. The magic pellet! If he wasn't a Fish Cop I'd accused him of shooting it in April! :twisted:

This it truly a one-in-a-milloin bird.  Hope you like him Freddy!

Enjoy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

beutiful mount. Is that your work T-O-B? I would like to get a bird done this year, if you are taking jobs Pm me your info.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Beatiful Texobob Your an inspiration


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That right there is the ONLY reason to hunt ducks without a dog. Wow great looking bird!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful bird for sure! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

McFishin said:


> beutiful mount. Is that your work T-O-B? I would like to get a bird done this year, if you are taking jobs Pm me your info.


I'm easy to run down, Just check out my web sight. www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet website Tex... I really like that wood duck, the acorns are a nice touch. The photo gallery is nice too. You should post some of those pics up here with stories.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Beautiful bird for sure! 8)


+1 and nice work Tex


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful bird Tex. . .


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

10/10 Excellent work, sir!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

You do great work. I enjoy your post of your work.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That is my dream trophy right there!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a really pretty bird Tex. Good job.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice looking bird


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> That is my dream trophy right there!


Mine too! 8) ............ I'm waiting for Tex to get to mine. I can hardly stand the wait to get it back, but it will be worth it, he does outstanding work.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice birdy tex. one question though- on a mature bird like this, is it normal for the belly to not be cinnamon colored like the rest of the bird? i had one done a couple years ago, and was told it was a prime specimen, but i guess i need to study them more.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> very nice birdy tex. one question though- on a mature bird like this, is it normal for the belly to not be cinnamon colored like the rest of the bird? i had one done a couple years ago, and was told it was a prime specimen, but i guess i need to study them more.


The belly area on a cin teal is a slate grayish red color. And, every bird might have slight variations in color.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Another GREAt Taxidermy job Tex!!!!! You rock Dude :lol: 

Now, Get you one for the next show, or see if Fred will let you take that one for the next show.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Another GREAt Taxidermy job Tex!!!!! You rock Dude :lol:
> 
> Now, Get you one for the next show, or see if Fred will let you take that one for the next show.


Thanks Dude! I would but Fred Lives in Salina and that would be a pain... :|


----------

